# Kupferreste im Bachlauf



## Stefan63 (13. Okt. 2007)

An alle:

Habe kürzlich irgentwo gelesen, dass mann Kupferreste in den Bachlauf legen sollte. Weiß jemand welchen Zweck dieses erfüllen soll?

Stefan


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (13. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Kupferreste im Bachlauf*

Wir denken mal, die Kupferreste sollen da das Algenwachstum, speziell Fadenalgen, verhindern.

Die Kupferteile bilden zusammen mit Wasser Kupferoxyd, welches sehr effektiv gegen Fadenalgen wirkt. Mehr zum Thema Kupferoxyd findest Du, wenn Du in die Suche die Begriffe "i-tronic" oder "velda" eingibst, die haben ein Gerät zur Algenvernichtung, was mit Kupferoxyd arbeitet. 

Allerdings ist Kupferoxyd sehr giftig. Eine mehr oder weniger unkontrollierte Abgabe des Kupferoxyds, von den, in den Bachlauf gelegen Kupferteilen an das Wasser, könnte sich negativ auf Deinen Fischbestand, sofern denn vorhanden, auswirken.


----------



## WERNER 02 (13. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Kupferreste im Bachlauf*

Stefan

Erst einmal, TUE ES NICHT!! Kupfer vergiftet dir dein Wasser auf längere Sicht.
Und deine Fische willste doch noch eine Weile behalten. Oder??!!

Warum Kupfer im Bachlauf??!! Na hier soll damit den Algen der Garaus gemacht werden. Funzt auch recht gut, doch ( siehe oben) deinen Fischen etc. wird es irgendwann saudreckig gehn. 
Siehe auch hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=80285#post80285

Gruß
Werner
Ludwig du warst ne Tick schneller!!


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (13. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Kupferreste im Bachlauf*



			
				WERNER 02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ludwig du warst ne Tick schneller!!


 
Na wenigstens war ich hier mal schneller  , beim Schulsport war ich immer zu langsam


----------



## Stefan63 (15. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Kupferreste im Bachlauf*

Ich danke Euch. Habe den Rat angenommen und sofort die Kupferreste entfernt.

Stefan


----------

